# NO Credit Card payments on VW's????



## zf (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
My girlfriend and I just financed a new 08 rabbit, and we just registered online to make our first payment. Surprisingly, the only option is checking account. One of the main reasons we got a new car was to maintain a good credit score by USING our credit card for payments. I have never heard of a car financing company not taking credit card payments! Has Volkswagen always been like this?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, especially alternative financing options.....Thanks!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

yes. They have never accepted credit card payments, only checking accounts.
Nonetheless, you still maintain your credit by paying VW Credit on time.
Using a credit card, means... another thing to worry about, and if for some reason you cannot pay it full that month, APR's on credit cards are a lot higher than the APR on the VW Credit loan-- with the exception of Check cards.
It would be nice to use my Check card for payments--- so I can build points faster.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (zf)*

You're credit score will most definitely improve by simply paying the monthly payment even with a check. My score went from the good to excellent category just in the past year thanks to my car payment.
Now it's time to buy a house...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (zf)*

So, you prefer revolving credit: Using credit to pay credit?







VW is simply removing the middleman (your credit card company) from the equation. When you finance a car, you essentially open a line of credit; therefore, as was said, you're still working on getting (or keeping) a good credit score by making your car payment on time every month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (kamzcab86)*

You're forgetting the miles, rebates, and other incentives credit cards offer the frugal (as long as you pay off your balance at the end of the month)... it's _not _using credit to pay credit, it's a way of maximizing your freebies... we pay _everything _we can on our main credit card, and when we want to go somewhere, we have just over a quarter-million miles of American Airlines miles to use up, fully half of them from that card alone...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (Boogety Boogety)*

_Paying the balance every month_ is the key phrase.







I don't know about your card companies, but all of mine send "convenience" checks (really annoying 'cuz I never use 'em); so, rather than writing a check from your checking account, use one of the credit card checks instead to pay your VW-type bills and continue to rack up those flier miles and/or "free" points.








(That reminds me... two years later and I still don't have a VW points credit card; I could've had a used VeeDub by now!







)


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (Boogety Boogety)*

Why would VW want to pay the transaction fee for accepting credit card payments? You already bought the car and owe them the money. It doesn't make sense on their part. 
I've never heard of anyone accepting a credit card to pay back a loan.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (jimix)*

The credit card company will charge VW 3-4%.
Wouldn't make sense if someone owed you money and he used his credit card to pay you back. It's costing you money now.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_Why would VW want to pay the transaction fee for accepting credit card payments? You already bought the car and owe them the money. It doesn't make sense on their part. 
I've never heard of anyone accepting a credit card to pay back a loan. 

Actually, from a lender's point of view, it makes perfect sense. They'd rather pay 3 basis points to accept a sure-thing payment than have to chase a late payment from a debtor at a higher cost. Not for everyone, not every time, but for some debtors on the bubble, it makes a great deal of sense. Like my grizzled ol' credit manager used to say, "it's all about getting the bucks on the books, bunky..."








I'd pay with a credit card if I could... just for the miles... but it's been 20+ years since I've had a car payment, so, "it don't matter to me..."


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: NO Credit Card payments on VW's???? (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_Why would VW want to pay the transaction fee for accepting credit card payments? You already bought the car and owe them the money. It doesn't make sense on their part. 
I've never heard of anyone accepting a credit card to pay back a loan. 

Acura & iirc Infintiti accepts credit card payments


----------

